

Peter Thiel's 3 critical decisions for startups - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2852372/opensource-subnet/peter-thiels-3-critical-decisions-for-startups.html

======
stevep2007
Few people don’t know who Peter Thiel is. His Silicon Valley reputation as the
first investor in Facebook echoes from the startup world to cocktail parties.
He’s also known as the don of the PayPal mafia that includes Elon Musk and
Reid Hoffman, who went on to found companies such as Tesla, Space X, and
LinkedIn. But most don’t know his unconventional views on starting a
successful business. [http://bit.ly/1xSm6WT](http://bit.ly/1xSm6WT)

